# Two Vintage Sabatier Professional Chef Knife 10" blade x 14 5/8" Overall Length on eBay



## odensword (Feb 3, 2013)

I see two Vintage Sabatier Professional Chef Knife 10" blade x 14 5/8" Overall Length on eBay both of these are pretty old one is a 
[h1]Maxime Girard I think she was a Spokes Person for Sabatier and a Chef, One has an older Logo on the handle the seller just added for me.[/h1]
Looking to buy them both for a Superbowl present for myself.

This brings me to my question ! Does anybody have a pictorial logo dating for Sabatier Knives ? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif Just asking ! 


> Alchemy in my Kitchen makes the food taste Bitch'in "
> 
> Odensword


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Maxime Girard was not a spokesperson for Sabatier. _Societe de Maxime Girard_ was and possibly still is a sub-brand marque used by Rousselon et Freres for its "Professional Sabatier" line of export Sabatiers. They didn't register the marque until the late sixties, so the knife is no older than that.

Rousselon's most popular current lines are _Lion Sabatier_ and _32 Dumas_. They don't represent any Maxime Girard knives on their website. The Maxime Girard trade mark may or may not still be current, the easily information available on the net is ambiguous.

No pictorial logo other than Les Marques et Poincons de Thiers. If you find something better let me know.

BDL


----------



## GeorgeUK (4 mo ago)

boar_d_laze said:


> Maxime Girard was not a spokesperson for Sabatier. _Societe de Maxime Girard_ was and possibly still is a sub-brand marque used by Rousselon et Freres for its "Professional Sabatier" line of export Sabatiers. They didn't register the marque until the late sixties, so the knife is no older than that.
> 
> Rousselon's most popular current lines are _Lion Sabatier_ and _32 Dumas_. They don't represent any Maxime Girard knives on their website. The Maxime Girard trade mark may or may not still be current, the easily information available on the net is ambiguous.
> 
> ...


----------

